# What is the least opinionated type?



## Ravenetta (Oct 23, 2013)

It seems like the majority of communication nowadays is based on strong opinions. Regardless of whether or not that is definitely the case, it has left me wondering which MBTI type is the least opinionated in your opinion? layful: And what is your type and how strongly do you hold your opinion on this topic? Which functions operate towards conclusion and which functions operate towards expansion? Does this seem to apply irl application?


----------



## Tyche (May 12, 2011)

Whoever voted ISTJ must not have actually met one. Or the one they know keeps their opinions to themselves.


----------



## CultOfPersonality (Sep 12, 2017)

sorry, I dont have a strong opinion about this.


----------



## LeSangDeCentAns (Apr 10, 2018)

2 votes for ISTJ. That's hilarious. It would be even funnier if an INTJ vote showed up.


----------



## CultOfPersonality (Sep 12, 2017)

Smegma said:


> 2 votes for ISTJ. That's hilarious. It would be even funnier if an INTJ vote showed up.


I granted your wish, Mr. INT of J.


----------



## bucolic (Apr 4, 2017)

Most opinionated=INFJ. Least opinionated=ISFP.


----------



## Conscience Killer (Sep 4, 2017)

God, ISFP for sure. I've _painfully_ tried to drag out responses and opinions from those guys. _Nada_. I know they have them, but they're sure as fuck not gonna tell _you_ about it.


----------



## Turi (May 9, 2017)

My uneducated 2c would be that this might relate to a type that has a severe preference for _introversion_ and likely not function related, insofar as expressing these opinions goes.

From a functions perspective, it simply doesn't make sense for any types that are predominantly oriented by the _Thinking _or _Feeling _functions to be 'least' opinionated, considering they are both _rational, opinion-forming functions_.

Therefore, _Sensation _and _Intuition _are the _only _functions that make sense, as they are irrational functions - when differentiated, these functions separate themselves from the taint of the 'opinions' or 'judgments' of the _Thinking _and _Feeling _functions and so become the only possibilities as contenders for the title of 'least opinionated' type.

I'd like to note here, considering prior responses to the thread - that I see IxTJs as predominantly introverted _Thinking _types, and ISFPs as predominantly introverted _Sensation _types.

imo.


----------



## shameless (Apr 21, 2014)

Well this does seem more to depend on what as far as being opinionated 

I will only speak for myself 
But I don’t really think I am very opinionated 
I do mainly have a let live let be attitude 

I will make cracks about how amplified cliche people can be 
Which can really rub politically correct people the wrong way
But I am more mocking the cliche in people’s demeanor or delivery more so than I directly give a crud what they generally associate with in most cases. 

If you want to label yourself a purple gay adopted Mexican I am going to fucken laugh and mock it
But it has absolutely nothing to do with having anything against the color purple, someone who is gay, or a Mexican. It has to do with polarizing self identification. 

The point is when the absurd cliche behavior starts to match up with a funny stereotype I get goofy I consider it more like a dark comedians remarks though than actually meant offensive my kids will have thick skin due to being roasted so much based on whatever cause or propaganda is being indoctrinated by the week. 

To be very clear I am a lot more socially liberal than many would guess I just wish social liberals would not as a collective group give so much easy comedic material :laughing:


----------



## Ocean Helm (Aug 25, 2016)

What are these votes, even? The basic obvious thing would be SF, yet only 3 of 14 votes were for SF?

I (not assertive) + SF + P (not judging) seems the best vote.


----------



## SirCanSir (Mar 21, 2018)

I doubt its got anything to do with types. If you are talking about the type with the least ability to express opinion, its definitely some introvert category and the people who do that the most are torbulant more than assertive. That said thats not what we want to know here right? We want to see which one type of person gets easier along with other's opinions burying his own. The easiest thing someone would say is that that guy would definitely be a P, because Ps are more open to new possiblities. But still that doesnt really mean a thing. Many Ps have got some fundamental beliefs that cant be shaked. The least opinionated person i remember coming across btw was an INTJ. Funny isnt it? he couldnt decide shit, he just liked blabbing about anything and be guided around when out. So what i believe is that the strength of an opinion reflects on how true you are to yourself's needs and dreams. If you have made peace with the way you live and believe that what you are doing is for the best, then no matter what type you are, your opinion is really hard to get shaked.


----------



## Stevester (Feb 28, 2016)

LOL, I can assure you that us ISTJs are HIGHLY opinionated little bitches. I guess some people just figure the ISTJ goes along with everything and never questions anything, so them. We're all opinionated. Going through life without opinions would be like a fish swimming outside of water. 

That being said, I would technically go with ISFPs as they seem to abide by the philosophy of _''Live and let live''_ more than anyone.


----------



## Kommandant (Jun 27, 2017)

I know everyone is already talking about how it is stupid that ISTJs have the highest votes but this is so funny to me.
The most opinionated people I know are ISTJs (to be fair i just know 2 but still). I really want to know why people voted for ISTJ :^)


----------



## Ravenetta (Oct 23, 2013)

I'm wondering if "opinionated" is not the ideal word for this discussion. What I've noticed in life is the focus on conclusion based thinking, and I have seen it in all types, but am curious how this poll will continue. 

I think there is a cultural value on concluding everything, and it seems there can be a level of discomfort when a person is without a conclusion. Even at various jobs people are required to give definitive answers whether they know the answer or not. We are taught to fake certitude because it is almost like shame to admit uncertainty. Also certain kinds of debates require filling in the holes with theory, ideology, and assumption in order to form an opinion. If a person identifies with a category or ideology, there is a tendency to conclude details based on that foundation. If you start with the concrete and build up towards theory, it does take more time to conclude an opinion than when you start with theory and fit the details into it. 

There is the quickest tendency to assume J-ness is associated with conclusion based thinking, but it can really go both ways. I wonder if there is a such a thing as predominately non-conclusion based thinking.


----------



## SilentScream (Mar 31, 2011)

It depends on the definition of "opinionated" of course. 



> conceitedly assertive and dogmatic in one's opinions.


Based on this and based on what I've seen on this particular site, it's the self-identified, or self-labeled NF's. (are they really NF's or not I don't know I'm not commenting on that).

It always pulls me away from a conversation when I see the disconnect that exists between the descriptions of NF's as open-minded, but then also see a lot of them completely incapable of actually being open at the same time.


----------



## Wild (Jul 14, 2014)

Interesting trend where sensors are on the whole labeled as less opinionated than intuitives. Probably relates to the comparatively bland descriptions of sensing types.


----------



## Liove (Sep 16, 2017)

I swear to god, I want to clunk the heads of those who voted ISTJ.


----------



## Tyche (May 12, 2011)

Liove said:


> I swear to god, I want to clunk the heads of those who voted ISTJ.


Not one of them has had the balls to come in and explain themselves so I'm going to assume it's trolling.


----------



## Stevester (Feb 28, 2016)

People probably see ''opinionated'' as open-minded, eager to debate, challenge the status quo, ergo Ne (to some extent Ni) ergo, everything that ISTJs are stereotypically not.

I prefer to see opinionated as _''I have something to say about this...''_ therefore I think all J types score heavy here (ESFJs much?). P types are usually more content in processing and understanding things their own way, not really concerned if others get it.


----------



## SirCanSir (Mar 21, 2018)

ISFJs got 3 votes? LOL the 2 isfjs (my mom & my ex) i know the most in my life have a real good way to make it hell for you if you dont follow their minds. They just tell their opinion and if you counter it logicaly they start shouting. Feelers opinions can be scary. 
I wonder if they shout at me again if i show them this thread.


----------



## Scoobyscoob (Sep 4, 2016)

goodvibe said:


> I actually can't entirely agree with the results of this poll. Perhaps, it should be entitled most likely to be aggressive or combative? I guess I interpret the word opinionated differently than others.
> 
> IMO, ISFP and INFPs are very opinionated. They are some of the most likely to choose a career path in which they may express their opinion artistically or verbally to a large audience. They take action on it! Their opinions are some of the most likely to be seen and heard across the world. (ISFJs, and ESFJs...not so much.)
> 
> ...


Opinionated as in the most loudly vocal and possibly abrasively opinionated. That could also include aggressive and combative, but that's being violent, not opinionated. When people use the term opinionated anyway.


----------

